

Stanley Kubrick Photos - pmcpinto
http://collections.mcny.org/C.aspx?VP3=SearchResult_VPage&VBID=24UP1GYLAQP3&SMLS=1&SrvRsp=1&PN=1

======
kepano
Worth noting that these photos are in the public domain.

[http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/res/378_kubr.html](http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/res/378_kubr.html)

------
iamben
These are really lovely. Link with some description at the top (and a few more
photos?):

[http://collections.mcny.org/Gallery/24UPN4NGNGN](http://collections.mcny.org/Gallery/24UPN4NGNGN)

------
koichirose
Is there a way to download them all?

------
alexjeffrey
these are beautiful - a real sensory portal to a time gone by.

------
coin
Site is absolutely unusable on an modern iPad. I miss simple JavaScriptlesss
sites.

